
Ask HN: Anyone Using Typescript with React Native? - geewee
What are your experiences?
What does your setup look like?
======
blobman
[https://github.com/DefinitelyTyped/DefinitelyTyped/issues/56...](https://github.com/DefinitelyTyped/DefinitelyTyped/issues/5634)

